# Will my GP do a sperm test?



## halsall73 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All.

I just wanted some advice regarding sperm testing. Myself and my partner have done a home test and it came back positive for both of us. Mine a bit lower.

Would my GP be willing to do a sperm test on the NHS do you think?

Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

They should do, explain why after all they can only say no


----------

